# need mail id of some higher rank in airtel



## sweating.bullet (May 3, 2008)

hi guys,

i am heaving some problem with my airtel bill, i talked to the customer care and some other persons no one is reaponding properly. did any one know the email id or someone high rank in air tell , if yes pls provide me 

i'll be thnxfull 2 u


----------



## ThinkFree (May 3, 2008)

Email ids of nodal officers and appellate authority are given at their site. Mention your location. For Delhi it is Nodalofficer.Del@Airtel.in


----------



## motobuntu (May 3, 2008)

I also have some billing isues, talked to the nodal office, they called me back within 2 hrs. and it seems issue will be resolved soon.

btw, nodal officer's number and email is given on the back of the monthly bill.


----------



## casual_gamer (May 4, 2008)

can someone post email of Airtel officer bangalore? I am being charged Rs.2 for local landlines instead of Re.1 on my Airtel prepaid. More than 10 complaints from the past 3 months have been registered with the customer care ppl. I even got text messages confirming my complaint has been resolved but still am getting charged 2rs for landline.


----------



## ThinkFree (May 5, 2008)

^^ *www.airtel.in/Mobilenodal.aspx


----------



## casual_gamer (May 5, 2008)

thanks dude.


----------



## puneet_84 (May 8, 2008)

go to the local airtel office and talk to the manager and he/she will definitely resolve ur problem...


----------

